# nds-card.com payment methods



## PrometheusG. (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I recently went to buy a new flashcard and when I reached the payment time it only had paypal and western union as options.
Where is Master Card and Visa payment method? I remember in March I could choose to pay with MasterCard

Did anyone else notice this?

Thanks


----------



## migles (Jun 12, 2017)

well.. it happears they only offer thoose 2 now..
BUT, select the paypal option, follow instructions and i believe you can use mastercard through paypal..

funny, how before everyone complained about card stores not accepting via paypal, only cards, and now it's the oposite


----------



## nl255 (Jun 12, 2017)

They did accept credit cards directly when I ordered from them but when I tried to use my credit card it just didn't work.  Also, like most such stores they don't bother to encrypt the credit card information before sending it (everything is pure http, including when you send the payment information), which probably got them in trouble.


----------



## PrometheusG. (Jun 12, 2017)

That's what I will do, I will create a paypal account and link my Pre-Paid Master Card.

But it was really odd for me that they removed them, they recently announced it (december 2016) they supported them as an option

Thanks


----------



## Boured (Jun 12, 2017)

If it accepts only PayPal for cards I'm pretty much screwed.

#bannedtil18


----------



## PrometheusG. (Jun 12, 2017)

nl255 said:


> They did accept credit cards directly when I ordered from them but when I tried to use my credit card it just didn't work.  Also, like most such stores they don't bother to encrypt the credit card information before sending it (everything is pure http, including when you send the payment information), which probably got them in trouble.


I am only using pre-paid, not debit or credit cards but I guess it is still the same regarding the lack of encryption in the card info
Time to create Paypal account I guess and link my prepaid there:-P


----------



## PrometheusG. (Jun 13, 2017)

Update: The Master Card/Visa payment is again available


----------



## Bowl0l (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry for reviving this old thread.
How do we check if paying using credit  card is an option?
I can only see PayPal and Western Union as the available option.


----------



## DaTank45 (Feb 21, 2018)

Bowl0l said:


> Sorry for reviving this old thread.
> How do we check if paying using credit  card is an option?
> I can only see PayPal and Western Union as the available option.


I ordered a few weeks ago and it was western union or PayPal. I didn’t see anything for just credit cards


----------

